# Halloween Asylum on New England Dream House



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Just over a week ago I got a phone call from a producer at New England Cable News (NECN) out of Boston, MA. They have a program called New England Dream House where they highlight interesting homes throughout the New England area. They wanted to do a segment on decorating for Halloween and they asked if Halloween Asylum would like to display props in the studio and if I'd like to come out and talk about them. Of course I said yes!  It was great fun, everyone in the studio was fantastic to work with. To see the video clip of our portion of the episode, featuring yours truly and host Jenny Johnson, click on the photo below. If you're in New England, you can also see the full episode Sunday, October 4th at 10:30 AM and 7:30 PM. It will also air several times throughout the month.


----------

